
Secure Linux Containers – shield an application from an untrusted cloud provider [pdf] - blacksmythe
https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/osdi16/osdi16-arnautov.pdf
======
mtgx
Too bad they're based on the insecure Intel SGX technology:

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/02/01/sgx_secure_until_yo...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/02/01/sgx_secure_until_you_look_at_the_detail/)

~~~
DarkKomunalec
From your link:

“The SGX patents disclose in no uncertain terms that the Launch Enclave was
introduced to ensure that each enclave’s author has a business relationship
with Intel, and implements a software licensing system.”

Sounds worse than just insecure. Typical of Intel, of course.

